# ‘65 GTO Total Iris Mist Production Numbers



## Jwalg (Sep 23, 2021)

Hi everyone,

Does anyone know the actual production numbers for how many total 1965 GTO’s were produced in the P code - Iris Mist?

Trying to see just how rare it is.
Thanks


----------



## GTOTIGR (May 3, 2020)

Hi Jwalg,

The short answer is no. The Pontiac data has not been compiled to reflect the number of vehicles by exterior color, color combination, option type, etc. I hear there is no current plans to undertake the task.

I’ve heard from well respected Muscle Car restores, specializing in Pontiac’s and GTO’s that the number is under 2,000. Is that accurate - who knows. 

Do you have one or are you looking to buy one?


----------



## 1969GPSJ (Feb 26, 2020)

65 on Facebook desk model not mine do not know the seller





Log into Facebook


Log into Facebook to start sharing and connecting with your friends, family, and people you know.




www.facebook.com


----------



## Jwalg (Sep 23, 2021)

GTOTIGR said:


> Hi Jwalg,
> 
> The short answer is no. The Pontiac data has not been compiled to reflect the number of vehicles by exterior color, color combination, option type, etc. I hear there is no current plans to undertake the task.
> 
> ...



Thank you. More just trying to figure out the rarity of the color to help adjust for value of a real P code 65 GTO. 

Thanks again.


----------

